# Ichi-gou Is Ornery (OOC Thread)



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 23, 2016)

Who is Ichi-gou?

No, not that sissy from Bleach. 

He's this guy/thing: 

www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou vs Ran Profile Sheet by SSJ3Mewtwo












www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou Solo (from 'The Stand-Off' by Croft) by SSJ3Mewtwo (Mature/nsfw)

And I'm a bit ornery too.  Been a long while since I sat down (stood, since I've got a stand-up desk) for a nice roleplay fight.  And given the community's size, there's probably at least one or two people poking around this forum who have a bit of roleplay sparring under their belts.

So, anyone up for a bit of nerd/fantasy fisticuffs?  I'm a touch out of practice and I'm sure my writing quality (for battle stuff and this character in specific at least), but I still remember the basic rules of Open (Pure)/Hybrid/Closed sparring, and could probably settle into a groove reasonably quickly.


----------



## Brassy (Feb 24, 2016)

*pulls out katana* u have mine sqword amigo ^^--^^


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, so I slept two nights on it and didn't really think about it at all until you asked for confirmation, but I'll give it a go.

I have a character in mind as well, but I'll have to write a proper bio for it. I'll get to that this weekend.


----------



## Tsundonym1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Some RP sparring seems fun, I'd be down.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 25, 2016)

Frisco Corvinus said:


> Ok, so I slept two nights on it and didn't really think about it at all until you asked for confirmation, but I'll give it a go.
> 
> I have a character in mind as well, but I'll have to write a proper bio for it. I'll get to that this weekend.



SA-WEET!  Looking forward to the profile being posted  



Tsundonym1 said:


> Some RP sparring seems fun, I'd be down.



Sorry friend, Frisco there beat ya to the punch.  But maybe in the future


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Feb 28, 2016)

Just a little update, I'm about halfway done with writing it, I think. I'll finish it tomorrow, gotta sleep now.
Turns out I didn't have as much free time as I thought (work work) this weekend, as well as skimming through your character's bio making it clear that my first character idea would probably be outclassed pretty easily.

So instead I'm reviving a golden oldie from the Momentum and RR days (The Zergling one, if you happen to know/remember).

Also, memories <nostalgic sigh>.


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 1, 2016)

Right, OCPD shows its influences again (it's never good enough), so I present here my character. I tried going for a research paper vibe, so its a bit unorthodox in its format, I guess.

Crikey, copy-pasting messes it up, have a link instead: docs.google.com: Zasz’Araj


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmmmm, a zergy, ehh?  The last player I recall using one was Grand Arcanum, back on Anime League as well (can't for the life of me remember the name of the character though).

I likes!  Looks like bugs are the theme of the fight, and it's tech vs biology.

Both of us are a bit out of the groove.  Care to stick with Open as the posting style, and....5 days as the limit for response before a Closed post can be made?  Or stretch that to 7 days for a more casual pace?


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah, yes, GA. I remember him. Silly bugger, he proposed an alliance between my Zerg and his Zerg, but I declined on the grounds of his impurity (he was an infested Terran). At least, if my memory is to be trusted.
Also, I think this is my oldest character that I've consistently used over the years. The first incarnation was way back when momentum was still on SoN, and fought with Piedmon (that's how I met him).

Open is good, and 5 days should work (barring unforeseen stuff, but we're mature enough to work that out if it comes up).


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll get an intro post written up over the next few days then, in an IC thread.  Your bio sheet actually made coming up with a setting and scenario pretty easy, so it should come together quickly enough.


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 1, 2016)

Excellent. I was secretly hoping it would, actually.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2016)

Kay, everything is pretty well outlined, and I figure I'll have it all written up for posting on Friday at the latest.  After that...meh, this isn't Roleplayers Realm.  a 7 day posting time limit sounds fine.  Gives us flexibility in-case things come up, and keeps things casual.

Got a preferred title for the IC thread?


----------



## Frisco Corvinus (Mar 9, 2016)

A'ight.

And I ain't got nothin' for titles.


----------

